# help picking out agp vid card



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

im getting a new video card for my amd (specs listed under name) it has to be under $140usd i have looked myself and found these
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2169044
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2201323
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2274918
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2371636
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-A1600P5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102608

i like to play games and such on the computer i do a little pic editing (w/ corel psp x) it needs to be vista ok to no need for dx10 not that worried about it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2006)

Take a look here and compare the cards: http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php

I think the 2 cards you should consider are the 7600GS and the X800GTO.   Admittedly the X1600 Pro supports SM3.0 (unlike the X800GTO) but the X800GTO will outperform it so dont even consider the X1600 Pro and I cant see the 6800 standing upto the newer technology of the 7600.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

so the x800gto even smokes the 512mb x1600 (sry im a noob when it comes to ati)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 20, 2006)

With a card like the X1600 Pro, the 512Mb doesn't really make a difference in games.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

this prob sounds stupid but w/ the 512mb can i run dual monitors easier esp. in vid/pic editing both running @ 1280x1024 and 65hz or will it not make any diff in 2d mode 
btw the quik response is greatly appreciated


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> this prob sounds stupid but w/ the 512mb can i run dual monitors easier esp. in vid/pic editing both running @ 1280x1024 and 65hz or will it not make any diff in 2d mode
> btw the quik response is greatly appreciated



Like Azn Tr14dZ basically said, the extra 256mb of RAM on the 512mb version of the X1600 is worthless.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

ok thanx guess im going w/ the x800gto and flashing it to 16pp maybe??


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ok thanx guess im going w/ the x800gto and flashing it to 16pp maybe??



that would be the way to go, unless you could find a cheap AGP X850XT (ie on ebay) because those cards are still *ucking awesome and can still give most next-gen cards a hard time 

PS: if you go for the X800GTO you may get lucky and find one unlocked to 16pp out of the box (or was that just the X800GTO²'s ???)


----------



## cdawall (Aug 20, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> that would be the way to go, unless you could find a cheap AGP X850XT (ie on ebay) because those cards are still *ucking awesome and can still give most next-gen cards a hard time
> 
> PS: if you go for the X800GTO you may get lucky and find one unlocked to 16pp out of the box (or was that just the X800GTO²'s ???)



love the ps though couldnt find any x850xt priced right when i o/c the card how far will i be able to get w/ the stock cooler (yeah i know bad idea but i worked well w/ my ti4200 but those were diff times)


----------



## TXcharger (Aug 21, 2006)

my sapphire x800gto came with stock 16pp so i was happy(less work for me) and im gonna get the zalman Fatality fan hopefully soon, ur gonna like the GTO it tears right through BF2 on high settings which is arguably one of the most graphically demanding games available


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> love the ps though couldnt find any x850xt priced right when i o/c the card how far will i be able to get w/ the stock cooler (yeah i know bad idea but i worked well w/ my ti4200 but those were diff times)



I dont know if this will help you: http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/ocingX800gto/index.htm

I think overclocking is just trial and error really m8, just install ATiTool, hit the find max buttons and hope for the best


----------

